# Binding and boot overhang



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

260mm mondo is like size 8. I don't know how you end up getting 9.5.


----------



## Mengchen Shi (Jan 29, 2019)

speedjason said:


> 260mm mondo is like size 8. I don't know how you end up getting 9.5.


Sorry I checked my boot is 8.5 uk, 9.5usm, 42.5 in EU. So it is just maybe 0.5 bigger


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

The overhang of the bindings is just fine. 
As long as the part of the baseplate which touches the topsheet doesnt reach over the edge of the board, which it doesnt, its all good.

The bootoverhang is ok too although your boots seem to be on the larger side for a size 9.5.
Anyhow this is a pretty standard amount of overhang and it will enable you to manipulate the board from edge to edge really good and if you arent into super aggressive carving ala ryan knapton you will be fine.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Mengchen Shi said:


> Sorry I checked my boot is 8.5 uk, 9.5usm, 42.5 in EU. So it is just maybe 0.5 bigger


But it looks like your boots are too big. How did you meaure your feet?
If your feet are exactly 26cm long you should be in a size 8US or 7UK!


----------



## Mengchen Shi (Jan 29, 2019)

fzst said:


> But it looks like your boots are too big. How did you meaure your feet?
> If your feet are exactly 26cm long you should be in a size 8US or 7UK!


Thanks for your reply!

I measured my foot on the paper and also "kick heel on the wall..." method. It shocked me! I think my feet become a little smaller. But just yesterday I went to DC to try normal skate shoes and 42EU is still a little pressure on toes. I think I will change my boot smaller next year. 

The boots are brought 3 years ago, with MO 27.5, EU 42.5, USM 9.5 UK 8.5. 

I remember when I tried 42 there was also pressure.

My most concern currently is just if the binding overhang and eat snow when the edge into some soft snow. If this won't matter, I will gear up and go riding this weekend!


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok then just look out when you buy a new set of boots.
You cant compare the fit or normal skate shoes with the fit of Snowboardboots I usually wear size 10 or 10.5 shoes too sometimes even 11.
But in snowboardboots I should fit into a 9.5.
Maybe you have a wider than usual foot and therefore couldnt fit into a normal width boot you should measure/consider this next time too.

Anyhow as far as overhang is concerned your boots will touch the snow way before your bindings do. You can test this if you want just lay your board on the carpet and tilt it on edge until sth touches the ground. On the heelside this most likely will be the heelcup of the bidings and on the toeside the tips of your boots.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Mengchen Shi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here and need some help! I read and learned a lot from here before.
> I just bought my new board (Capita Outerspace Living 2018 154) and binding(Union Strata size M).
> ...


Hi,

26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. This is a UK 7 which would make your current boots 1.5 sizes too large. Your goal in mounting bindings is to center your foot (not the boots or the bindings) so that you have equal heel and toe overhang. This becomes very difficult if the boots are incorrectly sized.

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mengchen Shi said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I measured my foot on the paper and also "kick heel on the wall..." method. It shocked me! I think my feet become a little smaller. But just yesterday I went to DC to try normal skate shoes and 42EU is still a little pressure on toes. I think I will change my boot smaller next year.
> 
> ...


I don't know how many boots you have tried but they also have different shapes that will feel tighter or looser especially if you have wide feet.
I would try a couple of them in size US 8 next time.
As far as your overhang, they look fine. What angles do you have on your bindings? A 0 degree binding angle will have more overhang than a 15 degree binding angle.
Also, are you really carving that hard to a point of boot touching snow?


----------



## Mengchen Shi (Jan 29, 2019)

speedjason said:


> I don't know how many boots you have tried but they also have different shapes that will feel tighter or looser especially if you have wide feet.
> I would try a couple of them in size US 8 next time.
> As far as your overhang, they look fine. What angles do you have on your bindings? A 0 degree binding angle will have more overhang than a 15 degree binding angle.
> Also, are you really carving that hard to a point of boot touching snow?


Hi, I will definitely buy an 8 or 8.5 next time. Regarding the angles, I use +15/-15(some time +15/-12), that's how it is on the picture. I don't try hard carving yet, just practice normal carving and some flat tricks. 

I conclude that so far the current setting won't have issues on normal riding on any slope and freestyle tricks also, but I need to change the boot. That's what I am quite happy about because I am not buying board and binding which make me regret this time. So after buying a smaller boot, my set will okay for any condition I think?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mengchen Shi said:


> Hi, I will definitely buy an 8 or 8.5 next time. Regarding the angles, I use +15/-15(some time +15/-12), that's how it is on the picture. I don't try hard carving yet, just practice normal carving and some flat tricks.
> 
> I conclude that so far the current setting won't have issues on normal riding on any slope and freestyle tricks also, but I need to change the boot. That's what I am quite happy about because I am not buying board and binding which make me regret this time. So after buying a smaller boot, my set will okay for any condition I think?


You should be fine with a size 8 boot on a 154.


----------



## Mengchen Shi (Jan 29, 2019)

speedjason said:


> You should be fine with a size 8 boot on a 154.


Hi Speedjason, I actually went to the shop and tried a 27 boot(uk 8, euro 42, deeluxe ID 7.1), even without tying the boot, my toe touched the boot and bend a little.
So I think I had some trying on the boot size then purchased it.

Anyway, I try to put the board with binding and boot on the carpet and it is about 60+ degrees when the toe or heel touches the ground. And the boot always reaches the ground before the gas pedal, so I think my worry is just nothing. I won't be able to carve like that so quickly and I am more enjoy freestyle. 
So I will set binding and enjoy the riding.

Regarding the size, maybe it is the brand Deeluxe issue, so I probably try other low profile boot. but I was told that normally 1.5 size bigger is okay. I don't know.

many thanks for your help again!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mengchen Shi said:


> Hi Speedjason, I actually went to the shop and tried a 27 boot(uk 8, euro 42, deeluxe ID 7.1), even without tying the boot, my toe touched the boot and bend a little.
> So I think I had some trying on the boot size then purchased it.
> 
> Anyway, I try to put the board with binding and boot on the carpet and it is about 60+ degrees when the toe or heel touches the ground. And the boot always reaches the ground before the gas pedal, so I think my worry is just nothing. I won't be able to carve like that so quickly and I am more enjoy freestyle.
> ...


On a properly fitted boot, your toe will touch the front of the boot.
I would try kick the heels all the way to the back of the boot and fasten the boot fully and walk around for 5-10 minutes see if it gets better.
New boots will have some packing out after a couple of days.


----------



## Magikarps (Sep 27, 2018)

Mengchen Shi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new here and need some help! I read and learned a lot from here before.
> I just bought my new board (Capita Outerspace Living 2018 154) and binding(Union Strata size M).
> ...


Dude hype I bought the same setup pretty well this seaz lol hkwnu like it

I have union ultras and even on a 59 wide the large stick off just the same as that of ur images. Doesnt affect my riding at all it's nowhere near the contact of the snow

Enjoy


----------

